# cage question



## Amanda (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi  
I am thinking about getting a rat. I have a cage that I know will be suitable but I am not sure about the gaps between the bars. The bars are 2.5cm (1inch) apart and on 2 sides the bars run horizontaly and on the other side they run vertically. Is that to much of a gap and will a rat be able to escape? Any help muchly appreciated.
Cheers Amanda


----------



## Catherine896 (Oct 3, 2006)

When I got my first rat I bought the cage and everything at the same time. I picked out a cage with the same bar spacings and the sales person told me not to get that one because the spacing is too big. My cage has spacings of 1cm and horizontal bars all the way round and they have never escaped. They also climb the horizontal bars perfectly fine!


----------



## Esmie (Sep 28, 2006)

One inch may be to big space for a baby, they could get out. But for an grown up rat its no problems!
But buy 2 rats! They live in packs and should be kept that way. An lonely rat is an unhappy rat


----------



## Amanda (Nov 7, 2006)

The rat I am getting will be part of our breeding pairs so he won't be alone all the time.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

You might want to consider a cage with smaller bar spacing (1/4- 1/2"or 6mm-13mm) while the rats are young. With the 1" or 25mm spacing, the rats could easily fit through... 

I started my girls off in a smaller cage when they were babies. When they got bigger, I moved them to the big cage with 1" bar spacing. They could still fit their head through, but by that point they knew me enough to listen when I told them "No!" and snaped my fingers. 
That would take some training, tho.


----------



## Gigi (Nov 19, 2006)

would a one inch square space be too much?


----------



## Catherine896 (Oct 3, 2006)

I think while they are young its best to have a smaller bar spacing. You wouldnt want a baby rat to escape or get stuck.


----------



## Gigi (Nov 19, 2006)

i could keep it in an aquarium while young and then switch to the cage with one inch spacing. its safe for an older rat?


----------



## Lexarius (Oct 23, 2006)

Aquariums need to be kept well ventilated and frequently washed out if you're going to keep mammals in one. If it's a plastic aquarium, watch out for signs of chewing. Probably not too dangerous for the rat, but you don't want them chewing an escape route.


----------



## Tails (Sep 20, 2006)

Its found that 1"x1" is too big for baby rats, and they can escape (did you know, rats have collapsable spines to help with escaping and getting about through small holes). The recommended spacing is 1" x 0.5"


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

I think baby rats would get through that spacing. I start small babies out in a hamster cage if my large cage has wide spaced bars. My new one yet to arrive luckly isnt large spacing.


----------

